# Reformat Tivo HD



## spolebitski (Mar 30, 2006)

My Humax 80 HR T-800 would not go past the "Warming Up" screen today. Tivo and Humax were in the business of selling me a new tivo today. Can I reformat the HD that came with the DVR? I have tried the "kick start" but this did not help.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes. Get an Instancake CD for your model and capacity, or just your model and a new HDD.


----------

